# Visa Outcome days different but submitted same day time same counter



## Alfexpat (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi all,

l am a little bit confused as how it works with regard to the duration of outcomes.

l submitted my daughter and my wife's extension under change of existing Visa as l am now a bearer of a Perm Resi. Surprising enough my wife's one took 10 days and it was out now for my daughter it still at large. Now my fear is will it not interfere with the PR of my child as it is still pending.

Its now more than 10 weeks and its not yet out, l don't know where to inquire now. ??????? l inquired at VFS where we submitted and below was the reply: 


"Kindly note that the reference number provided shows that the application is currently under process at the Department of Home Affairs.

Also note that the Department of Home Affairs cannot guarantee the outcome or the length of time an application takes to process; neither can it guarantee the return of decision within a certain timeframe. This is due to the fact that applications are assessed individually and individual circumstances can mean processing times may vary and result in longer decision times. Therefore you are requested to wait until a decision on the application is taken since VFS Global does not have any control over the[/B] processing times."

Now my fear is will it not interfere with the PR of my child as it is still pending.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

What did you apply for. From which visa to which visa. I didn't understand .


----------

